# Snow-way Plows



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone run snow-way plows? I've got a guy wanting to trade me a 9' 1" v for one of my straight blades and I know nothing about these plows. Good, bad plows? Its a stainless model, around 5/6 years old, looks to be in decent shape besides the cutting edges.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I ran one for years, great plow. Good for containment work. Gathers a lot of snow with the double hinge system and the articulator allows the wear edges to stay in contact even as the spreader load increases and decreases change the ride angle of the truck. Does it have Down Pressure? Is it the two or three pin system?


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

No idea if it has down pressure or not but he did send me a couple pics.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes that is the Lobo style plow. It is older, and slower, but as Basher stated, great plows. I still run one and besides it being slow, it is a great plow. The Lobo has down pressure, and backdrags like a dream. Good luck.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Rc2505;1290268 said:


> Yes that is the Lobo style plow. It is older, and slower, but as Basher stated, great plows. I still run one and besides it being slow, it is a great plow. The Lobo has down pressure, and backdrags like a dream. Good luck.


How slow? slower than a uni mvp? Older than 5/6 years? What are they worth complete with new edges? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rc2505;1290268 said:


> The Lobo has down pressure, and backdrags like a dream. Good luck.


MOST lobos have DP though some were gravity down. The easiest way to tell is one or two hoses to the lift cylinder.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know what to compare it to. I have a Boss RT2 V and this Snoway Lobo V. It is night and day difference as far as speed. The Boss will cycle both wings, andraise up and down in the time the Snoway will cycle 1 and 1/2 wings. I don't know haw fast the unimount V's are so I can't help you out there. As far as price goes if it has down pressure then I wouldn't hesitate at 2,000 to 2,500 dollars. My plow is much older than this one. I am guessing it's a 1997 or 1998 model, and I gave 1,900 for it. Good luck. If you decide not to buy it, let me know where it's at. I might be up for a back up unit for that truck.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I got a predator 22 series on my ranger, I think its great. light weight, strong and the DP is nice for ice and pack. 600lbs of DP


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rc2505;1290477 said:


> I don't know what to compare it to. I have a Boss RT2 V and this Snoway Lobo V. It is night and day difference as far as speed.


Double acting rams vs spring return.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Rc2505;1290477 said:


> I don't know what to compare it to. I have a Boss RT2 V and this Snoway Lobo V. It is night and day difference as far as speed. The Boss will cycle both wings, andraise up and down in the time the Snoway will cycle 1 and 1/2 wings. I don't know haw fast the unimount V's are so I can't help you out there. As far as price goes if it has down pressure then I wouldn't hesitate at 2,000 to 2,500 dollars. My plow is much older than this one. I am guessing it's a 1997 or 1998 model, and I gave 1,900 for it. Good luck. If you decide not to buy it, let me know where it's at. I might be up for a back up unit for that truck.


The guy stopped over to the shop Fri and wants my fisher I just restored so I told him I would do a swap. He's going to pull his stuff off his truck then bring it over in a week or two.

Its coming off a 04 gm 2500, I was thinking about running it on one of my gm's but they are already set up for western so it will probably be for sale. I was thinking $2200 the way it sits, $2600 with new edges. It does have down pressure but I forgot to ask if it was power or gravity.


----------



## boujwa1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a 2002 sno-way 8ft HT plow with down pressure, I like it a lot. When I plow driveways I pull up to the garage doors drop the plow and activate the down pressure and back drag it far enough for me to turn around and plow forward. I like it enough that I looked into swapping from a 99 silverado 2500 to a 2009 silverado 2500. I was told the front mounts are different and it would cost around $2500.00 to do the swap, heck a new one installed id 5300.00. Do you guys know if anyone has ever attempted the swap? How much could I sell my old one for?
Thanks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

boujwa1955;1302356 said:


> swapping from a 99 silverado 2500 to a 2009 silverado 2500. I was told the front mounts are different and it would cost around $2500.00 to do the swap, heck a new one installed id 5300.00. Do you guys know if anyone has ever attempted the swap? How much could I sell my old one for?
> Thanks.


OK, you had the 88 through 2000 body style? that would be the 99100067 mount. You will need a mount and conversion kit about $1200. You can use your control and power harness. You could use your old lights with a 99100529 harness and proper adapter, some diodes and experimentation but it would be better to use a EIS conversion kit and change over to EIS, it's a much better system. I have to check but I think the parts are around $450 for the harness, adapter and EIS conversion kit. So you are looking at around $1650 in parts.

Yes your mount has resale value.


----------



## boujwa1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I guess I'll have to make a decision soon as to whether I should sell it and buy a new one for the 2009 Silverado, at least the new one will have the new electronics and the newer features. How much do you think the old plow is worth?


----------

